# Samsung HL67A750 67-Inch 1080p LED Powered DLP HDTV



## Sonnie

*Samsung HL67A750 67-Inch 1080p LED Powered DLP HDTV*









*FEATURES*

*Samsung HL67A750 Projection TV*
Experience a picture with almost the same high quality as the movies you watch on the big screen. 
CinemaPure(TM) Color Engine creates brilliant, realistic images and displays color that’s 40% brighter than traditional HDTVs. The SAMSUNG HL67A750 also has a huge 67-Inch screen that surprisingly doesn’t take up much room. Immerse yourself in an incredible 1080p high definition experience and enjoy movies and sports to the fullest with this SAMSUNG DLP TV.

*Manufacturer's Description*

*CinemaPure(TM) Color Engine* 
SAMSUNG is the leader in creating light engines that harness DLP HDTV technology from Texas Instruments. CinemaPure(TM) Color Engine creates a brilliant picture that`s more lifelike and much closer to film quality. It displays 40% brighter than traditional HDTVs with a crisp, 1080p high definition resolution. You can rely on SAMSUNG DLP HDTVs to deliver high contrast, defined edges and sharp details. 

*Get the full effect of 3D* 
Groundbreaking 3D technology gives you the benefits of both a flat-panel set and 3D movie viewing and gaming. Enjoy the superb picture quality of a flat panel TV with enhanced, earth-shattering 3D features. Get the ultimate gaming experience, with this SAMSUNG DLP HDTV. 

*DNIe(TM) technology* 
SAMSUNG's revolutionary DNIe(TM) technology delivers digital perfection in crystal-clear images that uncover even the most minute details. DNIe(TM) is made up of a Motion Optimizer, a Contrast Enhancer, a Color Optimizer and a Detail Enhancer to produce life-like images that rival reality. 

*ENERGY STAR compliant* 
By being ENERGY STAR compliant you are assured that your SAMSUNG model is helping the environment by using less energy while saving you money. ENERGY STAR is a joint program of the U.S. Environmental Protection Agency and the U.S. Department of Energy promoting energy efficiency. 

*3 HDMI inputs* 
Three High Definition Multimedia Interface (HDMI) connections make your DLP HDTV a multimedia centerpiece. Connect HD digital devices like disc players, game consoles, and satellite dish components using the 2 rear connections and use the side-mounted input for cameras, camcorders and laptops. 

*LED backlight* 
Not only does an LED backlight produce brilliant color, it lasts the life of your TV. This environmentally-friendly DLP TV uses an LED backlight which means there`s no bulb to replace. The long-lasting Generation 2.4 LED consistently outperforms its traditional lamp-based counterparts, delivering outstanding picture quality and continuous light output for over 20,000 hours. 

*DETAILED SPECIFICATIONS

**Video* 
Screen Size: 67-Inches
Aspect Ratio: 16:9
Resolution: 1920 x 1080
Contrast Ratio: 10,000:1
DNIe(TM): Yes
Digital Noise Reduction: Yes
Input Compatible: 1080p/1080i/720p/480i/480p

*Audio* 
Sound Effect System: TruSurround XT
Sound Output(RMS): 10 W x 2

*Input & Output* 
HDMI: 3
composite (AV): 2
S-Video: 2
Component(Y/Pb/Pr): 2
PC input (D-sub): Yes
RS232C: Yes
USB: Wiselink(R) USB 2.0
Analog Audio Output: Yes
Digital Audio Output: Yes
Energy Star Compliant: Yes 

*General* 
Dimensions (WXHXD):60-7/8 x 41-1/2 x 16-5/8 in.
Pedestal (WXD): 39-1/4 x 13-5/8 in.
TV Type: DLP(R)
HDTV: Yes
Tuner Type: ATSC/NTSC/QAM tuner
General Warranty: 1 year parts and labor


*User Reviews

*







*Great TV August 2, 2008
Jerry Wu (Vancouver, BC, Canada)*
Absolutely a great TV. The image is very clear and the colours are very accurate with the added bonus of never having to change bulbs. I'm very happy with the TV and would recommend it to anyone looking for a DLP TV. Much cheaper that an equivalent LCD or plasma so if you have the room, it's worth considering.









*Wonderful Picture, Easy Setup, Great Amazon Service August 1, 2008
Walstib (Bath, Ohio)*

I recently purchased this TV from Amazon (sold from Amazon inventory for $2049.98 grand total with 24 months same as cash). Delivered in one week by a private carrier, was delivered to my TV stand and they checked to see if it worked. Very nice delivery and service at no extra charge! Outstanding picture. Can't really do a fair comparison with a big screen plasma but at 1/3rd the price this thing is awesome. 1080i Directv signal looks great. 1080p XBox 360 is the best gaming I have experienced. I have yet to play with picture/color adjustments but right out of box I am happy. Can't say about sound as I have it hooked to a home theatre system. Plenty of connectivity. TV has a nice finish and is aesthetically pleasing. Remote is average but I have a programmable remote so it won't be used. I would strongly suggest this TV if you are not looking to spend big bucks for a 67" TV. I couldn't find the Samsung matched stand so I went to Best Buy and got an Init NT-C1201 stand ($319.99) that actually matches this thing perfectly and has two nice big shelves and raises TV to my perfered viewing height (a little higher than others I looked at). Hope this helps.









*Great set July 30, 2008
BrautiganLives!*

BRIGHT, even with ambient light, BIG!, and surprisingly THIN considering it's a rear-projection screen. Ah, the magic of mirrors. 

Love the LED technology which means (1) no bulb to blow out and replace, saving money and tech hassle (2) brighter screen. 

Has the usual caveats you'd notice for any rear-projection model - e.g., if you move your POV off-center from the screen, say, as you walk into the room, the screen appears less bright. But straight on it's good even in a room with unshuttered windows. 

Does a creditable job upscaling any signal sent to it, with no noticeable digital artifacting. 

Bought also a Samsung upscaling DVD player; the two speak to each other over Samsung's proprietary AnyNet, so that loading a DVD turns the TV on and sets it to receive signal from the player, and turning the player off turns off the TV. 

Yankee games in HD over cable also look magnificent - but of course if you're doing HD you have to use a digital input, not 75 ohm. Make sure your cable box has HDMI output. 

All in all a fantastic buy. Well worth it. Shipping was simple - I had the set 5 calendar days after ordering it, and the shipper even carried it upstairs and helped me put it in place. Make sure to tip your shipper!

*More Reviews*


----------



## Sonnie

I finally pulled the plug on this 67" LED DLP... :yes:

After claiming the garage back and selling off the dedicated HT... I decided I would go ahead and mollify the wife with this 67" model. She was somewhat upset after selling the 65" Toshiba and only bringing in the 61" Sammy unit. Not only was the screen size a tad smaller, but the overall set was tiny in comparison. You figure the Toshiba was 5' wide and 5' high and you could set several satellite receivers on top of it. It really makes getting one of these slimmer sets seem like the viewing area is much smaller. 

We had purchased the Samsung HLT6187S 61-inch Slim LED Engine 1080p DLP Rear Projection HDTV back in December to replace the Toshiba, after having our new entertainment center built into our great room wall.

 

The old 65' was rolled into our family room, which is where Chelsea (our 18 daughter) watches TV most of the time. Of course we finally sold it. I had agreed that once we sold it that I would give her the 61" and we would order the 67".

We have been very impressed with the LED picture on the 61" set... it is by far the best we have seen, after a little bit of tweaking. HD looks awesome! SD is not so bad, but when you blow up an SD satellite image, it is not going to be any where close to great... really just fair to good is about all you can expect. DVDs look very good... especially on the Oppo 981. Yes... I did go ahead and order the 983 and it should be here Monday. We (Chelsea and I) went ahead and toted the 61" into her room along with the 981. She has one of her girlfriends over spending the night and they planned to watch a DVD... her Xbox is broke, so she has no way of viewing DVDs, hence the empty space in our entertainment center until Monday. Btw... Chelsea has been going to the gym every afternoon working out. I was picking at her about how heavy the display was before we moved it. After we picked it up and started walking to her room with it, she broke out laughing so hard I thought she was going to drop the set. She was laughing at how light it was. :dontknow: Youngens :sneeky:

I also ordered up a new VIP-722 from Dish Network. I figured we may as well upgrade that old SD receiver that is in Chelsea's room since she now has the HDTV in there. The upgrade was only $75 and that includes installation and setup. It does cost $2 more per month, but that doesn't start until Feb. 1, 2009. We plan on giving Chelsea the 622 we have now and we'll get the new 722, which is black instead of the 622 silver... and it will match everything else in our entertainment center. Rounding out the great room setup will be the Onkyo 805 and the marvelous Ascend Acoustics Sierra 1's. These speakers are absolutely on the money awesome! :T I'll be doing a review on them shortly.

Back to the 67" Sammy... I have adjusted it some, but I still need to do some more tweaking. What I really need is JimP down here again with his gadget. I wish he were not allergic to cats. I'll just have to do the best I can for now. 

I am anxious to see what upconverted SD-DVD will look like with the 983... that is to look forward to. 

So... while we are without a dedicated HT, we are not completely without an HT. Just no bass... hmmm... maybe I should keep that PC13-Ultra after all. onder: I wonder if Angie would notice it. :whistling:


----------



## tonyvdb

Sounds like Chelsea has it all nicely set up. My 14 year old is jealous:bigsmile:
That 67" is a HUGE display, I wonder if when our RPTV dies I will be able to convince my wife to get something that big :whistling:


----------



## gigafrank

That is definitely a beautiful tv.

I wanted to get a DLP, but I was a little afraid of dealing with the lamps. Having to buy them just didn't make me feel better. $200 every couple years? LED is supposed to last a good 100,000 hours. Maybe when these go on refurb I'll pull the trigger.

Thanks for posting the pic.


----------



## TheGovernment

The best set I've ever bought period!! The sheer size and pq are simply amazing for the price you pay. Just hope you don't see the rainbows lol. The LED engine does reduce them alot but since it's only a one chip design they are still present. I'd suggest you go take a look at one before you buy (though I see them on my 67" but after a week I don't even notice them anymore)


----------



## Sonnie

I have tried to see rainbows and cannot... nor has anyone else said anything. Of course I have never noticed them on a regular DLP set either, so I guess I am one of those lucky ones who is not allergic to them. :bigsmile:

I have to agree... for the money, they are hard to beat. I believe they rival the best picture available. Of course someone who paid 2, 3 or 4 times more for something else may not agree. :sarcastic: 

While the HL67A750 67" is selling for less than $2,000 delivered, the Samsung HL61A750 61-Inch 1080p LED Powered DLP HDTV is less than $1,700 shipped.

I got mine via the Home Theater Store, an authorized dealer. They have brick and mortar buildings all over Houston, TX. I was impressed with their service. He shipped it the same day I called him. I purchased the 5 year warranty ($299) also. He gave me 4% off everything to boot. 

I see the Samsung HLT5089S 50-Inch Slim LED Engine 1080p DLP HDTV is less $1,000 shipped. 

Impressive indeed!


----------



## bricot

Still liking the set? I am getting ready to replace my 55" rear projection Mit's and have been leaning toward the DLP's. 

I haven't been able to find the LED DLP in a store to go look at, trying to figure out how it compares with the 65" Mit's Diamond series DLP.... wondering if its as bright, quality of picture, etc. 

Mit's has dropped the price of their replacement lamps to $99 from here out. Are they saying that the LED lamp is going to last the 100,000 hours or replace sooner? Cost of LED replacement lamps?

Was this a new set that you purchased or refurb?

Brian


----------



## Sonnie

I purchased it new.

The LED lamps are suggested to last 20,000+ hours from what I have read elsewhere and I have no idea of the replacement cost... doubt I will ever have to know with 20,000 hours available.

I believe the picture is excellent... on the money as far as I can tell. :T


----------



## bricot

Hey Sonnie,
When I punched the link for the 50 it shows as broken, I don't see it on their site, are they not carrying it anymore? 

Will they offer the 4% to anyone? I want to purchase the 67" and a 50".


----------



## Sonnie

We no longer have the stores... but one of our affiliates, MacMall is showing they have it.


----------



## warpspeed

Brian: You mentioned that Mitsubishi has dropped the price of their replacement lamps to $99 from here on out. I have a 2 year old Mits 57" DLP model WD57731. I just checked the Mits replacement web site and the lamp is still listed for $249.

So I guess the reduced price is just for current and future models, or am I not looking at the correct site?

Larry

PS I tried to insert the Mits parts site URL but since I don't have 5 or more posts... no can do. :no: Guess I need to do 4 more posts.


----------



## bricot

warpspeed said:


> Brian: You mentioned that Mitsubishi has dropped the price of their replacement lamps to $99 from here on out. I have a 2 year old Mits 57" DLP model WD57731. I just checked the Mits replacement web site and the lamp is still listed for $249.
> 
> So I guess the reduced price is just for current and future models, or am I not looking at the correct site?
> 
> Larry
> 
> PS I tried to insert the Mits parts site URL but since I don't have 5 or more posts... no can do. :no: Guess I need to do 4 more posts.


Ya, from what I was told it was for tv's purchased from this point forward.


----------



## soundguy2856

Does anyone know whether this model or the UN65C6500 have fans for cooling? I'm looking for a 65" LCD that is convection cooled for a studio I'm building. There will be live mic recording so no fans allowed. Information or recommendations are greatly appreciated. Thanks,

Kevin


----------



## glaufman

Hi Kevin-
I don't have an answer to your question, but I'd just like to make sure you know you're posting in a very old thread that's been inactive for over a year.

If noone responds, you may have better luck starting your own thread.


----------



## videobruce

These were probably Samsungs ' best TV's. It's too bad they discontinued them (probably because of the law suit). Without a doubt the 'greenest' sets out. A far cry from these 'space heaters' (Fat Panels) so popular today. Just because you can hang them on a wall. Big deal. :rolleyesno:


----------



## lcaillo

Modern flat panels can be very efficient, particularly the LED backlit sets. Even the PDPs are generally much more efficient than at the time the Samsung LED DLP sets were in production.


----------



## videobruce

Panasonic seems to have the lowest power consumption of the Plasmas. Samsung seems to have one of the highest according to CNET and Crutchfield.

But, AFAIC, just about all flat panels are power hogging space heaters!:devil:


----------

